# DHA license to convert to HAAD license



## bbhertz (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi hello.

To all healthcare professionals..I heard that your DHA license can be converted to HAAD license..anyone undergone with this process please help.


----------



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

bbhertz said:


> Hi hello.
> 
> To all healthcare professionals..I heard that your DHA license can be converted to HAAD license..anyone undergone with this process please help.


Once you get the DHA license then you can use the same in Abu Dhabi as well (HAAD territory)


----------



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

IK5 said:


> Once you get the DHA license then you can use the same in Abu Dhabi as well (HAAD territory)


FYI How to transfer you DHA license to HAAD - World Nursing


----------



## sammy0000 (May 26, 2015)

Hello,
I am currently working in Dubai as nurse. I have an offer from SEHA. I was selected and asked to submit certain documents. All done it is 2 months past the interview now. How long will it take for this altogether??


----------

